# My first DIY silicone mat



## Miha Engblom

I found this super cool tutorial from soaping101 and I gave it a try. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqOmawb4WLw[/ame]

I did things a little bit different then what I saw  in the tutorial... I used a wood box and I filled the bottom with play doh and I filled also all the shells with play doh. I took a picture of the box with the play doh and the shells in the process of placing them, but in the end I modified them some more... but I will post it just so you get the idea... using play doh diminishes amount of casting silicone needed, and I had  only 1 kg available.
 One thing one should make sure is that one has enough with silicone to cover all the shells.


----------



## cmzaha

We used to make similiar molds out of urethane (formliners) for pouring decorative sound walls along freeways. Brings back memories...Only difference we had an employee that sculped the designs out of plastina clay which we poured against


----------



## Seawolfe

That looks awesome!


----------



## Miha Engblom

And yesterday I made some soap


----------



## osso

Very cool!!


----------



## Jencat

That's so cool!


----------



## navigator9

I saw that tutorial, too....you did an amazing job!


----------



## MsDee

Very Pretty


----------



## Khanjari

Great work!!!! Soap looks very nice!!!!


----------



## Miha Engblom

Thank you!


----------



## Sheila Pullar

Wonderful x


----------



## AnneLl

Fantastic looking soap!


----------



## xPidge

That looks awesome!


----------



## kitterz

Gorgeous. . .well done


----------



## DWinMadison

Wow.  That's awesome.  The creativity on this board never ceases to amaze me!


----------

